# Brittle, crumbly soap out of the mold



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the same recipe, even the same FO and once in awhile when I unmold and start to cut it breaks off in chunks and I do not get a clean break. Any ideas why? I premix my oils and lye/water mix and use at room temp. Sometimes I heat and mix. Could the oils be too hot?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There isn't any reason to have your oils hot. You only need to actually melt to a slurry your hard butters and oils, like coconut oil. Your lye liquid should be room temp before you add it to your oils.

Do know all not oils are created equal, there is no way walmart and sams club olive oils are 100% olive oil, they act very much like soybean oil, brittle edges of soap when you leave them in the molds to long. The quicker you can get soap out of the molds, the prettier your cuts will be when using mostly oil recipes.

Also too hot means you are burning off the most expensive parts of your fragrance and essential oils if you go over their flash points.

Share your recipe privately, I have made all the mistakes  Vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I out oil in to hat once. It was not pretty.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Angelknitter12 said:


> I out oil in to hat once. It was not pretty.


What?????????


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For me, the worst communicator in the world in print on the internet....from what Kami wrote I saw:

I got oil to hot once. It was not pretty. 

Or like a post on here from me Saturday, her child (my grandson) thought it would be funny to type 'taco' on a thread. I erased it and nobody must have saw it  LOL! Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, that is what it is. My oil was too hot and I left the soap in the mold for more than 24 hours, thinking the water would evaporate and it would be easier to take out of the mold. Now I am pre-mixing my oils. In the morning I see an opaque slurry am am mixing it a lot and using it in that condition, so far it is working.  dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! Thanks for the interpretation, Vicki. I just couldn't get it!

That's happened to me, too, Dorit, although I didn't put two and two together. Thanks for posting.


----------

